
T-Mobile blocking outbound SMS containing the phrase “verification code” - mrsmee89
https://www.reddit.com/r/tmobile/comments/h8cotr/tmobile_silently_blocking_outbound_sms_messages/
======
trynewideas
Notable update re: the headline

> EDIT: With further testing (report from u/DJB719), it appears that the one
> sample of failure from T-Mobile iPhone to T-Mobile Android may be a fluke,
> meaning the only reproducible errors are from T-Mobile to Verizon. That
> suggests that this issue could be an error on Verizon's end performing
> inbound message filtering from the T-Mobile network. If further results
> point in that direction, it may be worth having one of the Verizon
> subscribers call to speak with their tech support, as well.

~~~
WarOnPrivacy
Further testing by Redditors cements that this is a Verizon issue.

Hopefully the Reddit OP will adjust his headline, because this is potentially
useful info.

~~~
NoahTheDuke
Reddit headlines can’t be edited.

------
unstatusthequo
I can’t get verification codes from ZipCar on t-mobile

